# Convert a toy hauler for catering?



## shooterrick (Aug 29, 2010)

I was knockin around the idea of converting a toy hauler camper for a small catering rig.  Haul the smoker, roll it out, triple sink and counter in toy area.  Something like that.  What do ya think.


----------



## bowtieracin (Aug 29, 2010)

i think it sounds like a hell of a plan should work great keep all the mess in the hauler area and have a placde e up front to relax and sleep. great idea could put an extra fridge in there as well awesome!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea Rick - lots of possibilities with that type of unit


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 29, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea too there Rick. I would suggest one thing if you have any walls that you cover them with this FRP (fiberglass reinforced panels) that way it is all cleanable surfaces. The health folks like that stuff too.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 29, 2010)

The FRP is a givin I think.  3 sinks, stainless counter for prep and counter for assembly,  propane hookup for at least 3 high heat burners with venting I assume.  Another seperate fridge would probably be needed.  Must leave room for a smoker which could be rolled outside since I would want wood fired.  Hmmm.  Someday maybe.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 29, 2010)

what is a *toy hauler*  camper?  Just a regular type pull behind camper, self contained?


ShooterRick said:


> I was knockin around the idea of converting a *toy hauler camper* for a small catering rig.  Haul the smoker, roll it out, triple sink and counter in toy area.  Something like that.  What do ya think.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 29, 2010)

If ya could find an old Air Stream in SS that would ROCK!!!!  Gut it out build some storage a nice work station and wa la!


----------



## eman (Aug 29, 2010)

ShooterRick said:


> I was knockin around the idea of converting a toy hauler camper for a small catering rig.  Haul the smoker, roll it out, triple sink and counter in toy area.  Something like that.  What do ya think.


Let me know if ya decide to go for it. i'll do the electrical for ya . Also make sure and get you one of those portable screened  rooms.

 Some places require that you cook under a screen (flies)


----------



## eman (Aug 29, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> what is a *toy hauler*  camper?  Just a regular type pull behind camper, self contained?


A toy hauler is a trailer w/ sleeping area in the front and a large rear area w/ a ramp door in the rear for hauling your toys (dune buggy ,4 wheelers ,motorcycles etc.


----------



## bbally (Aug 29, 2010)

Rick,  check the frame and weight load under the unit.  Most the toy haulers I see here in Colorado have a relatively light load capacity.

Food, reefers, water, ect on the back end behind the axles can weight a lot more then a couple motorbikes or 4 wheelers.

Love the idea, but I want you safely there.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 29, 2010)

bbally said:


> Rick,  check the frame and weight load under the unit.  Most the toy haulers I see here in Colorado have a relatively light load capacity.
> 
> Food, reefers, water, ect on the back end behind the axles can weight a lot more then a couple motorbikes or 4 wheelers.
> 
> Love the idea, but I want you safely there.


Excellent point.  I suppose you could design around limitations to some extent but will be a must to look at.  Thanks


----------



## bbally (Aug 29, 2010)

ShooterRick said:


> Excellent point.  I suppose you could design around limitations to some extent but will be a must to look at.  Thanks


You can roll the axles, then ladder bar the back to the drag axle.  Gains you about 450 pound in tail end payload.  Works real nice if they are using torsions.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 29, 2010)

ladder bars? Drag axle?  omg how many HP this thing got??


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 29, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> ladder bars? Drag axle?  omg how many HP this thing got??


LOL.  Not even a thing yet just knockin around an idea.  LOL  I only got a 7500 lb tow capacity!  LOL


----------



## bbally (Aug 29, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> ladder bars? Drag axle?  omg how many HP this thing got??


Just as they can change where a tire gets forced to the road, backwards they can change the load distribution of a trailer.


----------

